# Crafter - only Vorteile mit WotLK



## domes (5. Oktober 2008)

Ziel dieses Beitrages soll es sein, die Boni für alle Professionen zusammenzufassen, die der jeweilige Beruf nur für den Anwender selbst mit sich bringt. Diese Boni für alle Berufe werden mit WotLK deutlich erweitert - ich würde mich also freuen, wenn Betatester und co. meine Ausführungen berichtigen und ergänzen.
Ich hoffe, daß ich das ganze später weiter editieren kann und es euch leichter fällt, damit eure beste Kombination aus den 2 Hauptberufen zu finden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Herstellung*

Alchemie:
- einige Tränke kann nur der Alchimist benutzen (Trank des verrückten Alchimisten)
- Alchimistenstein-Trinket
- passives Talent: Mixology (verstärkt die Wirkung von Elixieren und Fläschchen, die man selbst herstellen kann)

Ingenieurskunst
- eigenes Flugmount
- die meisten herstellbaren Gegenstände kann man nur mit entsprechendem Ing.Skill benutzen
- der Ing. kann Gadgets bauen und diese wie eine Verzauberung auf seine Gegenstände benutzen (Fallschirmumhang etc.)

Inschriftenkunde
- mehr Glyphenplätze für Kundige
- bop Offhand-Items
- zusätzliche Möglichkeit ins Gasthaus zu teleportieren

Juwelenschleifen
- kann besonders starke Juweliers-Steine schleifen, wovon er jeweils 3 im eigenen Eq. tragen kann
- bop Trinkets

Lederverarbeitung
- kann Trommeln benutzen, welche die Gruppe kurzzeitig buffen
- kann ein episches bop Kleidungsset aus Leder oder Schwerer Rüstung bauen (je 3 Teile in BC).
- kann Hoseneverzauberungen bauen (mit WotLK bop ?)

Schmiedekunst
- kann bestimmte bop Platten-Rüstungsteile oder Waffen herstellen
- kann Sockel in eigene Handschuhe und Armschienen einbauen ( http://wotlk.wowhead.com/?search=Socket )

Schneiderei
- eigenes Flugmount
- kann bestimmte bop Stoff Rüstungsteile herstellen
- passive Fertigkeit, die den Schneider mehr Stoffe in Northrend finden lässt
- kann Netze bauen und nutzen, die Gegner kurzzeitig festhalten
- besondere Stickereien nur für die eigenen Umhänge und Hosen ( http://wotlk.wowhead.com/?search=Embroidery ).

Verzauberkunst
- Ringverzauberungen
- bop Zauberstäbe

*Sammeln*

Bergbau
- passive Fähigkeit, die das eigene Leben erhöht

Kürschnerei
- passive Fähigkeit, die die eigenen crit Chance erhöht

Pflanzenkunde
- passive Fähigkeit, mit der man sich alle 3 min etwas heilen kann
- einige Pflanzen, die man für kleine Buffs konsumieren kann


----------



## Cezza (5. Oktober 2008)

Thx echt hilfreicher Beitrag!


----------



## Windhawk (5. Oktober 2008)

Cezza schrieb:


> Thx echt hilfreicher Beitrag!


Jo sehr schöne Zusammenfassung vot 4  sticky unso


----------



## Slit of Arthas (7. Oktober 2008)

Die Hosenverzauberungen sind afaik immer noch für jeden nutzbar. Erscheint mir auch logisch, da sonst die einzige wirkliche Geldquelle des Leatherworkers den Bach runter geht.
Desweiteren die Sache mit den Sockelplätzen bei Schmieden: Es gibt ein nicht gebundenes Item, welches jeder benutzen kann um einen Sockelplatz auf einem Gürtelitem zu platzieren. Es gibt ein weiteres Item, welches einen zusätzlichen Sockelplatz auf dem Hand-Slot hinzufügt - das ist BoP und kann nur von dem Schmied selbst benutzt werden (bzw. benötigt 400 Blacksmithing, bin mir da nicht sicher - kommt aber im Endeffekt aufs gleiche raus)

ansonsten kann ich das soweit ich grade sehe unterschreiben.
Erwähnt sei allerdings noch, dass (zumindest auf wowhead.com) die meisten wenn nicht gar alle Waffen, die Schmiede herstellen können BoE sind!

Grüße


----------



## domes (7. Oktober 2008)

WoWhead listet für bop Hosenverzauberung / Leder das auf: http://wotlk.wowhead.com/?item=38374. Evtl. gibt es wie beim Stoffi 2 Versionen, oder die bop Variante wird billiger sein, als die boe. Ich warte da noch auf updates in dem Bereich.
Was die Sockelung angeht ergänze ich bop für Hände und Armschienen ( http://wotlk.wowhead.com/?search=socket ). Danke soweit.


----------



## T!tania (18. November 2008)

Da sich seit der Beta-Zeit aus der dieser Beitrag dem Datum nach stammt wohl nochmal bissl was geändert hat, hätte ich hier noch ein paar Fragen, die sich mir beim Versuch, die Berufe sinnvoll auf meine Chars zu verteilen gestellt haben. Habe mich schon in der hiesigen Datenbank umgeschaut, aber leider stehen da Rezepte nur bis BC drin. Und bei Berufen nur das was einem die Lehrer auch anbieten (schon ingame angeschaut)...

- Was hat es mit dieser Stufenbegrenzung 60 auf den Verzauberungspergamenten beim Inschriftler auf sich? Kann man damit alles handeln, wo "Benötigt einen Gegenstand der Stufe 60 oder höher" draufsteht (sprich ALLES) oder nur Classic-Verzauberungen (also Verzauberungen des 60er-Levelcaps)?

- Bekommen Inschriftler nun einen siebten Glyphenplatz oder wurde das entfernt weil es zu stark gewesen wäre? Wenn sie einen bekommen, ist er gering oder erheblich?

- Sind Schulterverzauberungen in Wrath den Inschriftlern vorbehalten oder gibt es auch wieder welche (etwas schwächere?) für Ruf so wie in BC?

- Gibt es Schmied-Rezepte für Epic-Schwerter (Lehrer bietet nur Hammer an)? Wenn ja sind sie handelbar (die Schwerter, nicht die Rezepte)?

- Fliegender Teppich: Steht, kniet oder sitzt man darauf? Man findet im Netz Screenshots mit allen drei Varianten...

- Gibt es wieder Spezialisierungsmöglichkeiten wie in BC? Hab immer nur "_wahrscheinlich_ nicht" gelesen, weiß man es mittlerweile sicher?


----------



## Palanteus (3. Dezember 2008)

Hiho....

Lederverarbeiter hat Armschienenverzauberung (BOP). Die Hosensachen sind BOE also wenn es jemand kauft und auf die Hose bappt wird es gebunden.

Die Farmgeschichten sind übrigens vollkommen albern und nur als Gimmick zu sehen (so allá bevor es nix gibt is es nett).

Gruß Palanteus


----------



## Shiningone (3. Dezember 2008)

Lederverarbeiter haben 2 Sorten von Beinverzauberungen: stärkere, die nur für ihn selbst sind und dann noch welche fürs normale Fussvolk.
Das gleiche beim Schneiderer. Schneider bekommen ausserdem die Fähigkeit, aus Nordend-Monstern mehr Stoff herauszuziehen als andere.
Normale Schulterverzauberungen gibt es bei den Söhnen von Hodir. Wieder bei wohlwollend und ehrfürchtig. Wobei die wohlwollenden mit den ehrfürchtigen aus Shatt identisch sind.
Schneiderspezialisierungen bekommen noch immer 2 Spezialstoff auf ihre Spezialisierung. Bzw nur Schneider können Stoff für die hochwertigen Rezepte herstellen.
Juweliere haben eine zusätzliche Daily über die nur sie an die Materialien für die epischen Schmuckrezepte kommen.
Ingenieure können sich ein spezielles Gerät zum Partikelfarmen aus Gaswolken bauen.
Bergbauer erhalten eine Art Transmutationsrezept mit 20 Std-CD. (Titanstahl, der für die epischen Schmiederezepte benötigt wird.)

Habe ich noch was vergessen, was noch nicht erwähnt wurde?


----------

